# Cotton candy grapes



## RotGut76

Anyone have any experience with cotton candy grapes? Might make for an interesting wine. I would like to try them if I could find them in large enough quantities.

http://www.grapery.biz/index.php/grapes/cotton-candy


----------



## ibglowin

Not enough acid or tannin in table grapes. Thats why their table grapes.


----------



## RotGut76

ibglowin said:


> Not enough acid or tannin in table grapes. Thats why their table grapes.



Good point.

I was thinking about the overall flavor more so than the winemaking ability of them. I haven't personally had the opportunity to taste them but thought it would be an interesting tasting wine.

However, couldn't tannin be added and acid levels tweaked?


----------



## ibglowin

I hear they do actually taste like cotton candy and they are almost impossible to find as they are in really short supply and high demand. At ~$4.00lb you would need about 16lb to make a one gallon experimental batch. That comes out to ~$16 a bottle. I see them online selling for $6.00lb

Go for it. Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## RotGut76

ibglowin said:


> Go for it. Let us know how it turns out!



If I can find them I will definitely try.


----------



## randomhero

I was looking into these on the site after your post. It says they are at wegmans. Went grocery shopping there on Saturday and they had some so I had to buy. 

They are delicious!! It's a little strange when you first try one because they taste just like cotton candy. But only at first and then it fades off to normal table grape taste. They are very good though!


----------



## ibglowin

Soooooooo how much did they set you back? 



randomhero said:


> I was looking into these on the site after your post. It says they are at wegmans. Went grocery shopping there on Saturday and they had some so I had to buy.
> 
> They are delicious!! It's a little strange when you first try one because they taste just like cotton candy. But only at first and then it fades off to normal table grape taste. They are very good though!


----------



## randomhero

It was $3.99 @ pound. Came out to be a touch over $9.00 for the bag. So expensive haha


----------

